# Immer nur Deister? Getz ma Süntel!



## Pan (18. September 2001)

Hi Folks!

Anbei mal ein Link zu einer, wie ich finde, interessanten Biker-Site:

www.suentelbiker.de


----------



## Rabbit (18. September 2001)

Habe nur mal kurz reingeschaut, aber die Bilder machen Lust auf mehr!!!
Sollte man auch mal in Erwägung ziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucky (19. September 2001)

Ja ich muss auch sagen hört sich gut an


----------



## Bischi (19. September 2001)

viele pics...   aber die Optik hat ´n bissl was von ´ner illegalen warez-seite *lol*

und noch ´ne Frage:  *WO KOMMEN DIE HER ?* 

mfg, Bischi


www.happy-trails.de


----------



## Pan (19. September 2001)

Hi Bischi!

Die Jungs sind so in der Gegend um Hessisch Oldendorf (in der Nähe von Hameln) beheimatet.

Wat isn ne "illegale warez-site? 

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Rabbit (19. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Wat isn ne "illegale warez-site? *


----------



## chucky (20. September 2001)

Warez Seiten werden im Internet als solche bezeichnet die dir die Möglichkeit bieten Raubkopien oder ähnliches runterzuladen. Software aller Art oder auch Cracks für Programme Serialnummern, eigentlich alles 

cHuckY


----------



## Rabbit (20. September 2001)

Hm,...

sorry, war die Frage von PAN wirklich ernst gemeint? Ich hielt das für einen Scherz 

Harry


----------



## Pan (20. September 2001)

....und Asche auf mein Haupt, aber.....

die Frage war ernst gemeint! 

Fetten Dank an Chuky!

Gruß 
Pan


----------



## Bischi (20. September 2001)

Wir können hier ja mal sowas wie einen "Internet-Workshop" klarmachen...   *hihi*

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Pan (20. September 2001)

Dafür wißt ihr halt wahrscheinlich nicht, was man unter

"phasenkongruender Bilanzierung von Dividendenansprüchen"

zu verstehen hat.....

Ätschibätsch!!!     

Gruß
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucky (20. September 2001)

Ja ich gebe dir Recht  ich weiss es wirklich net kilingt auch ziemlich *urgs*


----------



## Bischi (21. September 2001)

Obwohl der Europäische Gerichtshof (EuGH) von der Zulässigkeit der "phasenkongruente Dividendenrealisation" bei beherrschenden Beteiligungen ausgeht, lehnt der Verwaltungsgerichtshof (VwGH) die zeitgleiche Dividendenvereinnahmung ab!


Die entsprechenden Rechtsgrundlagen: Das "Realisationsprinzip" bestimmt, dass nur die am Abschlussstichtag verwirklichten Gewinne auszuweisen sind. Das "Werterhellungsprinzip" besagt, dass positive oder negative Umstände, die sich dem Grunde nach vor dem Bilanzstichtag ereignet haben, auch dann noch zum vorhergehenden Bilanzstichtag zu berücksichtigen sind, wenn die Information über die Existenz dieser Umstände erst nach dem Bilanzstichtag bekannt wird. Nach dem Aktiengesetz entsteht mit dem Ausschüttungsbeschluss der Gesellschafter einer Kapitalgesellschaft ein für den Gesellschafter durchsetzbares Forderungsrecht auf Auszahlung des anteiligen Gewinnes. 


Die "normale" Dividendenrealisation: Unter normalen Umständen wird der Gewinnanspruch des Gesellschafters aus der Beteiligung an einer Kapitalgesellschaft erst in jenem Zeitpunkt dem Vermögen des Gesellschafters zugeordnet, in dem die Gesellschafterversammlung den Gewinnverwendungsbeschluss gefasst hat. Eine ertragswirksame Vereinnahmung der Dividendenerträge kann somit grundsätzlich erst am Tag des Ausschüttungsbeschlusses erfolgen. 


Die Dividendenrealisation unter "besonderen Umständen": Davon abweichend hat die österreichische Rechtspraxis unter besonderen Umständen die ertragswirksame Vereinnahmung der Dividenden bereits zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt als dem Tag des Ausschüttungsbeschlusses zugelassen.


Demnach ist ein Gewinnanspruch, der einem Unternehmen gegenüber einer Kapitalgesellschaft zusteht, an der es allein (oder mit Mehrheit) beteiligt ist und für die zumindest die Vermutungen der Abhängigkeit bzw der Konzernzugehörigkeit gelten, bereits zum Stichtag des Jahresabschlusses der abhängigen Gesellschaft als wirtschaftlich hinreichend konkretisiert und damit zum Vermögen des beteiligten Unternehmens gehörig anzusehen. Dies unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Geschäftsjahre beider Unternehmen deckungsgleich sind und die Gesellschafterversammlung der abhängigen Gesellschaft über die Feststellung des Jahresabschlusses und die Gewinnverwendung beschließt, bevor die Prüfung des Jahresabschlusses des allein (oder mit Mehrheit) beteiligten Unternehmens abgeschlossen ist.


Daraus folgt, dass die Forderung "phasengleich" mit der Entstehung der entsprechenden Verpflichtung bei der abhängigen Gesellschaft in den Jahresabschluss des allein beteiligten Unternehmens aufgenommen werden muss.


Der VwGH hat jedoch die "phasenkongruente Dividendenvereinnahmung" als steuerrechllich unzulässig erklärt; das BMF übernimmt die Rechtsansicht des VwGH in den EStR 2000.

*INTERNET RULT* 

mfg, Bischi

www.happy-trails.de


----------



## Pan (21. September 2001)

na gut....nicht schlecht.....wirklich.....gebe mich geschlagen....


....aber......auch was verstanden?


....und: wie lange hastn gesucht?


Gruß
Pan


----------



## Rabbit (21. September 2001)

Man, der Bischi haut hier auf die K*CKE! 

Ich habe eben innerhalb zwei Minuten dies gefunden:

_*Phasengleiche Aktivierung von Dividendenansprüchen*

Die vom Großen Senat des BFH im Beschluss v. 7.8.2000 - GRS 2/99 (BStBl 2000 II S. 632) für die phasengleiche Bilanzierung von Gewinnansprüchen bei mehrheitlich an einer Kapitalgesellschaft beteiligten Kapitalgesellschaften entwickelten Rechtsgrundsätze gelten nach dem BFH-Urteil v. 31.10.2000 - VIII R 85/94 auch, wenn Gesellschafter der Kapitalgesellschaft bilanzierende Einzelunternehmer oder Personengesellschaften sind. Sie gelten auch für den Fall, dass sich die Beteiligung an einer Kapitalgesellschaft in Folge einer Betriebsaufspaltung im Sonderbetriebsvermögen II des Gesellschafters einer Personengesellschaft befindet. Die Rechtsgrundsätze sind auch für Bilanzstichtage nach Inkrafttreten des Bilanzrichtliniengesetzes anzuwenden.



Quelle: NWB-Homepage © NWB-Verlag, Herne/Berlin_

@Pan: Aber viel verstanden habe ich davon wirklich nicht 

BTW: Wird das hier jetzt ein Quiz-Topic????


----------



## Bischi (22. September 2001)

Genau..  Wer wird Bike-Millionär..?  

Nee im Ernst...  ich hab´einfach ma goolge gefragt und so wirklich viele Treffer gab´s nicht...   UND ICH HAB WIRKLICH NIX KAPIERT... *LOL*  

Tja..  so hat halt jeder sein Steckenpferd... 


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Pan (22. September 2001)

...na also...



und wann biken wir jetzt mal zusammen?


Das is doch das was zählt.... 


....überred´ Rabbit doch mal zu´nem Sonntagstrip in Deister...


...ihr werdet es mit Sicherheit nícht bereuen!!!

Gruß
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

